# Anyone else make their husbands hide the goodies?



## Marlayna (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a chocolate addict, and since I am powerless over anything sugary or chocolate covered, I have to limit my consumption for my own good.
I have a couple of doughnuts or cookies, and I have to give the rest to my husband to hide, or else I'll finish the whole box in one sitting.
It sounds childish on my part, but he understands.
I really wish I could police myself, but as many times as I've tried, I've failed.
Does anyone else do this with their significant other?


----------



## Skye23 (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't make mine hide stuff, but I've been known to thrust a half-eaten pint of ice cream at him, or a box of chocolates, bag of cookies etc and emphatically declare "SAVE ME!"

This is his clue to take the damn thing back to the kitchen and get it away from me while I'm watching tv or on the computer because otherwise I will eat the whole thing. Obviously if I wanted to eat the whole thing that day, I would. Its just the easiest way to get it out of my sight and hopefully mind quickly.


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 20, 2012)

haha my best friend (I frequently refer to him as my husband) and I do that to each other all the time. We like to get our smoke on and when we've got hardcore munchies, we eat loads of junk. We'll pass around a big bag of M&Ms until one of us throws it at the other and says "TAKE IT!" Either the candy gets put away in the kitchen (a surefire way to keep us from eating everything in sight) or thrown to the side, where it will wait until one/both of us loses self control and finishes it off anyway.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 20, 2012)

The kitchen is too easy to get to, I make him hide it in the cluttered basement, where it's impossible to find.
The only thing that will keep me away from chocolate is if it has nuts in it, then it's "safe".
Weird, huh?


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 20, 2012)

Ever since I quit smoking, I have a serious problem with sugar. I crave it like mad, and will eat anything sweet like a zombie if I don't watch myself. 

Since I bake pretty much all my desserts, my solution has been to freeze portions of it. Cupcakes, mini cheesecakes, or cookies lend themselves well to this...I can pull out just enough for a treat, but it keeps a lid on me going crazy with it.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 20, 2012)

lypeaches said:


> Ever since I quit smoking, I have a serious problem with sugar. I crave it like mad, and will eat anything sweet like a zombie if I don't watch myself.
> 
> Since I bake pretty much all my desserts, my solution has been to freeze portions of it. Cupcakes, mini cheesecakes, or cookies lend themselves well to this...I can pull out just enough for a treat, but it keeps a lid on me going crazy with it.


I've tried the freezer trick and it helps a little... just not enough for me. A nutritionist gave me that tip.
Congrats on quitting smoking, that's a tough one. If you keep a little hard candy around, you'll get the sweetness without going all out "crazy".


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 20, 2012)

Skye23 said:


> I don't make mine hide stuff, but I've been known to thrust a half-eaten pint of ice cream at him, or a box of chocolates, bag of cookies etc and emphatically declare "SAVE ME!"
> 
> This is his clue to take the damn thing back to the kitchen and get it away from me while I'm watching tv or on the computer because otherwise I will eat the whole thing. Obviously if I wanted to eat the whole thing that day, I would. Its just the easiest way to get it out of my sight and hopefully mind quickly.


That's funny, when I'm in a real bitchy mood I tell my husband, "SAVE YOURSELF" and he leaves the house for a little while.


----------



## lypeaches (Jan 20, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> I've tried the freezer trick and it helps a little... just not enough for me. A nutritionist gave me that tip.
> Congrats on quitting smoking, that's a tough one. If you keep a little hard candy around, you'll get the sweetness without going all out "crazy".




Thanks Marlayna! It's been a couple years, so I'm good with that...now it's the sugar thing! You're right about the hard candies...I probably go through a bag of Werthers every week.


----------



## Skye23 (Jan 21, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> That's funny, when I'm in a real bitchy mood I tell my husband, "SAVE YOURSELF" and he leaves the house for a little while.



Totally off topic but reading yours I couldn't resist. One day last year my hubby got home from work and I met him at the door. I offhandedly mentioned that it appeared "someone" was pondering a surprise visit (bc makes all "her" visits a surprise...). He took 2 steps back towards the door and said - "I love you, and I have chocolate." Which he did, because he'd brought me some new candy bar. Needless to say he was safe, and survived. :wubu:


----------



## Deacone (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not even a sweet lover, but recently i've been ravenous and wanting chocolate all the time! (don't worry, im not pregnant lol) so my fiance has had to hide the chocolate away from me lol.


----------



## Dolce (Jan 22, 2012)

I am totally and absolutely addicted to chocolate. I found out awhile ago that I am gluten intolerant (never been tested for Celiac and don't care to be. Why would I want THAT as a pre-existing condition in my health record?) and since then chocolate has been my go to guilty pleasure. I eat a super healthy diet except for the obscene amount of chocolate kisses I can eat in one day. I recently gave them up. A 30 day challenge if you will. 

I cannot keep any candy or chocolate in the house. I will eat it. I cannot help myself. I have impulse control problems


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 22, 2012)

Skye23 said:


> Totally off topic but reading yours I couldn't resist. One day last year my hubby got home from work and I met him at the door. I offhandedly mentioned that it appeared "someone" was pondering a surprise visit (bc makes all "her" visits a surprise...). He took 2 steps back towards the door and said - "I love you, and I have chocolate." Which he did, because he'd brought me some new candy bar. Needless to say he was safe, and survived. :wubu:


LOL, I hear ya. There's nothing like something chocolate to lighten my mood. It's cheap, legal, and readily available. :eat2:


----------



## Deacone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's quite hard for me to resist chocolate, I work in a newsagents which is filled to the brim with chocolates, sweets, crisps, you name it. And we ALWAYS have a large bar of chocolate on sale for £1 for a massive thing. I usually give in, just to keep our link deal sales up.,,with the intention of giving it to my fiancé, then on a random night infront of the computer I just want to scoff it all. I don't even like chocolate that much :| it doesn't help that we have a cookie bakery around the corner from my shop (cos we work in a mall) and they come over with free cookies all the time cos "they baked too many". ARGH! They're out to get me.


----------



## mz_puss (Jan 23, 2012)

potato chips or crisps as you may call them especially salt and vinegar pringles. They are my weakness. once i pop i literally cant stop i tell my bf to eat them so i don't or i make him put them on the top shelf where its to much effort to get to them. Yay for a tall boyfriend.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not married but I play a similar game with myself. If I buy a box or a package of something I feel compelled to finish it. Not always in one go but in at least two or three shots (three being very good resistance for me). If I'm sitting and nibbling I'll just keep nibbling until it is done. So sometimes I'll take the box of whatever close it up and toss it out of my reach. Being that I'm also lazy, with the food out of my reach I can put wanting it out of mind...even if it is only for a little while.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 23, 2012)

mz_puss said:


> potato chips or crisps as you may call them especially salt and vinegar pringles. They are my weakness. once i pop i literally cant stop i tell my bf to eat them so i don't or i make him put them on the top shelf where its to much effort to get to them. Yay for a tall boyfriend.


Yes, tall men definitely come in handy for hiding goodies. I've got a sweet tooth, but if there's salty snacks in the house, I'm almost as powerless. I think people who drink alcohol are more drawn to salty, than those who don't, at least that's what I've found.


----------



## Marlayna (Jan 23, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm not married but I play a similar game with myself. If I buy a box or a package of something I feel compelled to finish it. Not always in one go but in at least two or three shots (three being very good resistance for me). If I'm sitting and nibbling I'll just keep nibbling until it is done. So sometimes I'll take the box of whatever close it up and toss it out of my reach. Being that I'm also lazy, with the food out of my reach I can put wanting it out of mind...even if it is only for a little while.


When I used to live by myself, I'd buy a chocolate cake, eat as much as I wanted in one sitting, and then IMMEDIATELY throw the rest down the garbage chute.
Next day, same scenario. It got to be an expensive habit, but it's the only thing that worked for me.


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2012)

My problem isn't with the sweet stuff....... but the savory, carby stuff. Chips, pasta, you name it. I don't make hubby hide it, it is just easier if I don't buy it :eat2:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Mar 19, 2012)

I've asked him to hide the chips and cookies but he knows better and he likes me fat!Ive lost a bit recently so what does he do?Food shops for me yesterday and buys nothing but junk!I think he trying to sabotage me!


----------



## lovelocs (May 8, 2012)

Even if it's not a good value, I try to only buy a single serve size of any goodie. Soda, chips, candy, cake. That way, when it's gone, it's gone, and I'm usually too lazy to go out and get more...


----------



## Marlayna (May 8, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> Even if it's not a good value, I try to only buy a single serve size of any goodie. Soda, chips, candy, cake. That way, when it's gone, it's gone, and I'm usually too lazy to go out and get more...


I do that too. It's not cost effective to buy the smaller size of snacks, but that's the way it has to be sometimes.
I don't have a lot of self control, and at 222 pounds at 5'2" I'm as fat as I (and my poor knees) want to be.


----------



## OppositesAttract(fa) (Jul 4, 2012)

Dolce said:


> I am totally and absolutely addicted to chocolate. [...] I eat a super healthy diet except for the obscene amount of chocolate kisses I can eat in one day. I recently gave them up. A 30 day challenge if you will.
> 
> I cannot keep any candy or chocolate in the house. I will eat it. I cannot help myself. I have impulse control problems



Perhaps you could use additional magnesiuma mineral in which cocoa is particularly highin your diet.

About 75% of Americans are deficient in magnesium, and even those having a relatively high present dietary intake could benefit from supplementation should their past dietary intake have been suboptimal, as a longstanding magnesium deficiency can take months if not years to correct.

You do recommend nuts in some of your posts, which are a good source of magnesium. Legumes, soaked and/or sprouted to remove the mineral-binding phytates, are another good source of magnesium, as is any green leafy vegetable.

My favorite brand of magnesium supplement, which brand consistently gets rave reviews from online purchasers, is Natural Calm.

Also potentially relevant to your post above, in light of other posts you have made: the ratio of carbohydrates to protein in ones diet significantly influences brain levels of the calming neurotransmitter serotonin.


References:

http://www.ajcn.org/content/77/1/128.abstract

Am J Clin Nutr January 2003 vol. 77 no. 1 128-132 
'Effects of normal meals rich in carbohydrates or proteins on plasma tryptophan and tyrosine ratios'

"High-carbohydrate and high-protein breakfasts similar to those Americans normally eat can cause substantial differences in the plasma tryptophan ratio and thus, probably, in brain tryptophan concentrations and serotonin synthesis."


http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/reprint/47/3/433.pdf

Am J Clin Nutr 1988;47:433-9
'Serotonin precursor influenced by type of carbohydrate meal in healthy adults'

"Our results suggest that high-carbohydrate meals have an influence on serotonin synthesis. We predict that carbohydrates with a high glycemic index would have a greater serotoninergic effect than carbohydrates with a low glycemic index."


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2012)

Magnesium is great and I used it when I was having chronic leg cramps at night but too much can have a laxative effect so be careful! LOL


----------

